# Noob Ag Brew Day @ Chappo's (brisvegas)



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Guys,

Having a casual brew day this Sunday the 20th September. I will be doing 2 x double batch brews 82lt in total, the first is my Golden Rye APA and the second will be Tony's Boh Pils (at the moment this could change). I could be convinced going for a triple if someone wanted in? I will be putting the newly updated "Sherman" through it's paces.





*Sully* will be gracing us with his presence so there will 2 experienced brewers here to answer questions, give advice, critique beer :chug: etc (anyone know who the 2nd experienced brewer is? :lol: Beat ya!) It's a great opportunity for someone thinking about getting into All Grain to see what all the humbug and fanfair is all about. There will be the usual Chappo house beers on tap being an Irish Red, APA, Stout and a specialty top secret brew may come out?

The brew day will kick off at 10am and should be all over by 4pm. I'm not catering so if you want to bring some nibbles and a sandwich if you coming over lunch time that would be great. I only have one rule and that is you must bring your own home brewed beer along, doesn't matter if it's good or bad or indifferent, just bring one of your brews along. It's what makes the day, trust me on this. Plus commercial beer, no matter how good it is, has no place at Chappo Manor on a brew day.

PM me if your interested and I will give my address and contact details.

Here's hoping a few guys take up the offer?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Mattese (16/9/09)

This does indeed sound interesting. I will of course have to check with SWMBO, as I may have an issue after the Bulk Buy pickup on Saturday heading out for another day devoted to beer.

And yes, I'm very upset you beat me to that punch line. It was perfect....


----------



## RdeVjun (16/9/09)

Sounds fantastic Chappo! :super: 

Will do my best to get along- PMed.


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/9/09)

hey hey

I'd love to check it out but I live in Melbourne 

Dicko


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Mattese said:


> This does indeed sound interesting. I will of course have to check with SWMBO, as I may have an issue after the Bulk Buy pickup on Saturday heading out for another day devoted to beer.
> 
> And yes, I'm very upset you beat me to that punch line. It was perfect....



Err.. you'll be more upset once you see it in action h34r: ! Mattese would be great if you can make it.



RdeVjun said:


> Sounds fantastic Chappo! :super:
> 
> Will do my best to get along- PMed.



You da man RdeVjun! I will put out the red carpet knowing your coming along :beerbang: .


----------



## Sully (16/9/09)

I wanna know who first experienced brewer is let alone the second... :blink: 



> Plus commercial beer, no matter how good it is, has no place at Chappo Manor on a brew day.



BS. we all know you duck out back to have a XXXX Gold while no-one is looking.


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

Bugger, I'm working Sunday and would have loved to catch up with Rde as well. Is your oompa loompa guy from the other thread coming? Maybe PM him.
Have a good Sunday

BribieG


----------



## Katherine (16/9/09)

Sully said:


> I wanna know who first experienced brewer is let alone the second... :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> BS. we all know you duck out back to have a XXXX Gold while no-one is looking.



You so beat me to that! 


have fun guys... photos?


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Sully I have 3 words for you GO GET STUFFED!  




BribieG said:


> Is your oompa loompa guy from the other thread coming?


Double damn BribieG would have loved to had the chance of converting you from your evil heretic ways... :angry: 
Yeah I PMed him no response but he wasn't a Oopa Loompa either. Anyone know where I can get one?



Katie said:


> You so beat me to that!


 Go stew some grains!


----------



## RdeVjun (16/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Bugger, I'm working Sunday and would have loved to catch up with Rde as well. Is your oompa loompa guy from the other thread coming? Maybe PM him.
> Have a good Sunday
> 
> BribieG


Dang- would've been a right hoot if you could've made it too.  Oh well, maybe next time...
:icon_cheers: !


----------



## Fents (16/9/09)

Dickman said:


> hey hey
> 
> I'd love to check it out but I live in Melbourne
> 
> Dicko



Plenty of ppl in Melb who can show you, i for one can no worries. PM me if your free this weekend as im brewing.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Fents said:


> Plenty of ppl in Melb who can show you, i for one can no worries. PM me if your free this weekend as im brewing.




Onya Fents :beerbang: and very kind of ya!

Sharing the love of the almighty beery stuff is what it's all about IMO. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## muckey (16/9/09)

I should stick butters in an express post pack and send him up h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Muckey said:


> I should stick butters in and express post pack and send him up h34r:


 :lol: 


Well he would fit by all accounts? h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (16/9/09)

Muckey said:


> I should stick butters in an express post pack and send him up h34r:



Could try bus or panley truk


----------



## Gavo (16/9/09)

Well Chap Chap I will try and get there for a while just to make sure you use enough hops and close your taps. :lol: See if I can fit Sherman in my pocket on the way out.

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Gavo said:


> Well Chap Chap I will try and get there for a while just to make sure you use enough hops and close your taps. :lol: See if I can fit Sherman in my pocket on the way out.
> 
> Gavo.



WhooHoo Gavo, :beerbang: 

Look forward to it mate (if you can_. Sorry for the short notice it was more of a spur of the moment thing as I was brewing anyway. It's been way way way too long between drinks my friend look forward to catching up.

I tell you what if you lift sherman, unassisted, and put him in your pocket you can have him! Better have your wheeties that morning! B)


----------



## np1962 (16/9/09)

Muckey said:


> I should stick butters in an express post pack and send him up h34r:


The following weekend I could of taken him up as hand luggage h34r: 

Nige


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

NigeP62 said:


> The following weekend I could of taken him up as hand luggage h34r:
> 
> Nige




ROFL!







It's a close approximation but sorry butters does have less hair, yeah yeah! h34r:


----------



## mossyrocks (16/9/09)

Chappo,

If we finish the QABC judging on Saturday, I'll get the missus to drop me over for a while on Sunday.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

mossyrocks said:


> Chappo,
> 
> If we finish the QABC judging on Saturday, I'll get the missus to drop me over for a while on Sunday.
> 
> ...


 :icon_offtopic: 

Hey Mossy, have you got an APA in the State? Interested to hear how you get on. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mossyrocks (16/9/09)

BribieG,

I have but the taste in the bottle is very subdued to what I got our of the keg for the Babbs competition. This is for all the beers I have bottled condition for the QABC championship as opposed to ones I have filled from my kegs.

I'll see what the judges have to say.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## winkle (16/9/09)

I'll see if I can get there Chappo, depends how Wallaby Edward I end up on Saturday evening (actually how annoyed Her-in-doors gets).


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Mossy and Winkle it would be great to catch up if you'se can make it. Mossy you better have a fist full of the championship winning APA?


----------



## scoundrel (17/9/09)

might be able to make it actually, ill bring some of the IPA and Amber ale ( they should be finished fermenting by then) so long as you don't mind sampling Very young beer. and ill bring back your mug that you left here at case swap. you didn't leave 2 green fold out chairs and some schotte botlles her did you?


----------



## bradsbrew (17/9/09)

scoundrelrogue said:


> . you didn't leave 2 green fold out chairs and some schotte botlles her did you?



Pretty sure the schott bottles were left for me . Will have to drop over one arvo with a couple of beers and pick them up.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

@Brad hmmmm? Your an illusive one. I keep hearing about these mystical beers :lol: .



scoundrelrogue said:


> might be able to make it actually, ill bring some of the IPA and Amber ale ( they should be finished fermenting by then) so long as you don't mind sampling Very young beer. and ill bring back your mug that you left here at case swap. you didn't leave 2 green fold out chairs and some schotte botlles her did you?



SR the green fold out chairs are mine I feel. Are they aluminium with dark green manky and torn canvas?

Be good to see you if you make it! Will the Ranga be in toe?  (I'll have to ban him from any inside toilets... wouldn't want a pork bone turn up in a cistern now would I?)


----------



## Scruffy (17/9/09)

Why am I working this weekend :mellow: 

What with the QLD comp and now a missed trip to Chappo's Brisneyland...

I'll have to sit quietly in my motel room chugging goon...


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

Bump! Looking for more victims... B) 

@Scruffy shame you can't make it as i was looking forward to trying my new 3 Vessel BIAB exorcism brew-fu of you and convert you from your evil heretic ways :lol:


----------



## Gavo (17/9/09)

Well Chappo looks like I have permission to come and play with Sherman MK II for a while on Sunday. I am interested to see the new HERMS run. Will be a good day for us noobs. Maybe I will convert to BIAB after the day.  

Gavo.


----------



## raven19 (17/9/09)

Chappo said:


> ... so there will 2 experienced brewers here to answer questions, give advice, critique beer :chug: etc (anyone know who the 2nd experienced brewer is? :lol: Beat ya!)



Indeed, Sully knows what the go is, not sure about this Chap Chap fellow, 31 AG batches does not mean experienced does it?  

Another great sharing initiative by the Chapster.

Although this will increase his post count even more! :lol: 

Well played son, well played.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

Gavo said:


> Well Chappo looks like I have permission to come and play with Sherman MK II for a while on Sunday. I am interested to see the new HERMS run. Will be a good day for us noobs. Maybe I will convert to BIAB after the day.
> 
> Gavo.




Woot!!!  :super: I'm excited about this day now.

Bugger it now I have to put on a spread. Can't have all these out of towners thinking us city folk don't know how to be socialable an all.

Be great to catch up Gavo. If you ever convert to Boiling your grains I will personally come out to Miles and insert an urn where the sun don't shine!  


This looks like turning out to be a real quality day with some great brewers to boot. Bugger the noobs eh?


Chap Chap


----------



## Batz (17/9/09)

If i were not heading the other direction ( Biloela) I'll be there...with both my extinguishers.

Have a good one old thing !

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

Batz said:


> ...with both my extinguishers.
> 
> Have a good one old thing !
> 
> Batz



:lol: I did get ya thou fair and square Mr Cranky pants!

Cheers Batz will have to catch up at the Case Swap @ Squires


----------



## Gavo (17/9/09)

I think I want a fire extinguisher, h34r: might make a good heat exchanger.  

Gavo.


----------



## seravitae (17/9/09)

brewnoob reportin' for duty. 

i'll most likely make it along, will grab your details on the phone chap.



..crap, means i have to get up early.. <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

raven19 said:


> ...31 AG batches does not mean experienced does it?


  



Gavo said:


> I think I want a fire extinguisher, h34r: might make a good heat exchanger.
> 
> Gavo.



Don't stir Batz he's only just forgiven me for that last stir....



sera said:


> brewnoob reportin' for duty.
> 
> i'll most likely make it along, will grab your details on the phone chap.
> 
> ..crap, means i have to get up early..



Good to have ya on board Seb. You're in for treat having these quality brewers to quiz for the day.

Chap Chap

Edit: Good News GravityGuru is also coming for a few hours! Woot!


----------



## PistolPatch (17/9/09)

So phone beers this Sunday :icon_cheers:.

Make sure you get RdeVjun to bring along a bag for when all that high tech shit causes you a heap of grief 


Pat

Batz, make sure you sticker his gas bottles!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> So phone beers this Sunday :icon_cheers: .
> 
> Make sure you get RdeVjun to bring along a bag for when all that high tech shit causes you a heap of grief
> 
> ...



Pat you know there is nothing more I enjoy in life but having a decent phone beer session with you. I'll call after lunch our time.  

As for your Dark and Evil ways with bags and humbug you know where you can fit them!

Chap Chap


----------



## sqyre (17/9/09)

Sorry i cant make it... its the day before i go back to work after a month off..
I have my head on straight to try and remember where the hell work is...

Good luck with it..  

Sqyre..


----------



## PistolPatch (17/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Pat you know there is nothing more I enjoy in life but having a decent phone beer session with you. I'll call after lunch our time.
> 
> As for your Dark and Evil ways with bags and humbug you know where you can fit them!
> 
> Chap Chap



You are the man!

I will await your call with candles burning and 50lts of goats blood simmering in my kettle.

Patchelzebub

P.S. Sqyre, get a GPS!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

Pat I have put into BeerSmith as the 70min addition so I don't forget to call ya.  




sqyre said:


> Sorry i cant make it...



I'm worried your turning into a hermit... I'll get to Sqyre Manor and there will be this big Dude with a gruff beard and torn jeans shuing away the chooks from his porch mumbling to himself. :lol: 


Chap Chap


----------



## sqyre (17/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Pat I have put into BeerSmith as the 70min addition so I don't forget to call ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummmm... ok... i will go shave and get changed.. :blink: 

Sqyre..


----------



## RdeVjun (17/9/09)

Chappo said:


> As for your Dark and Evil ways with bags and humbug you know where you can fit them!


Hmmm, now why do I get the feeling a tar and feathering is going down? :blink: 

The few/ only BIABers better be prepared to sit quietly in the corner minding their own business!


----------



## Scruffy (17/9/09)

Can someone stream it for me?


----------



## PistolPatch (17/9/09)

RdeVjun, it will be like watching a long and drawn out game of cricket mate but on the bright side, you won't have to queue for a beer. Drink heaps and make sure Chap Chap follows the 70 minute addition to the letter.

Sqyre will help


----------



## winkle (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Pat I have put into BeerSmith as the 70min addition so I don't forget to call ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We haven't had a decent hermit at a brewday since the Unibomber got arrested. Can anyone going from the Northside give Scoundrel Rouge a lift down since the Ranga's car is in Intensive Care and my appearance is not iron clad (depends on my behaviour on Saturday evening - QABC judging aftermath & Broncos game - hmmm, possible but tricky <_< )


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

I'll PM/SMS GravityGuru as he is coming from Geebung and see if he can get the little tacker a lift?  

BTW Perry there is no way your going to make it on Sunday my friend I think you 're way under estimating your in built talent for consuming vast quantities of fine beer. Don't get me wrong I would love to see ya but we both know you will probably still be over the limit on Monday morning. :lol:


----------



## winkle (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll PM/SMS GravityGuru as he is coming from Geebung and see if he can get the little tacker a lift?
> 
> BTW Perry there is no way your going to make it on Sunday my friend I think you 're way under estimating your in built talent for consuming vast quantities of fine beer. Don't get me wrong I would love to see ya but we both know you will probably still be over the limit on Monday morning. :lol:



Stranger things have happened (I may HAVE to get out of the house  ), but I hope you've got a brewery assistant lined up to do most of the work on the day.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

winkle said:


> Stranger things have happened (I may HAVE to get out of the house  ), but I hope you've got a brewery assistant lined up to do most of the work on the day.




Yeah Sully is designated Mash-Bitch for the day. It takes a few beatings with the mash paddle to get him going at first but he then comes good  .


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (18/9/09)

I was going to brew on Sunday but might see if I can drag my @r$e up there. Means I have to go and get my bottle capper back from a mate on Saturday so I don't turn up empty handed. First test run for my [email protected]$e CPBF too.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> I was going to brew on Sunday but might see if I can drag my @r$e up there. Means I have to go and get my bottle capper back from a mate on Saturday so I don't turn up empty handed. First test run for my [email protected]$e CPBF too.




Be good yo see ya Cannibal being meaning to catch you up to see how that monsterous brew rig of yours is going? Might drop Lilo a line and see what he is up to as well?


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Be good yo see ya Cannibal being meaning to catch you up to see how that monsterous brew rig of yours is going? Might drop Lilo a line and see what he is up to as well?



Haha, brew rig is still in re-design cycle. Everytime I settle on a design I come up with another idea which changes it. I think I'm up to about about revision10G. I think I should just get to it and build the darn thing.


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> So phone beers this Sunday :icon_cheers:.
> 
> Make sure you get RdeVjun to bring along a bag for when all that high tech shit causes you a heap of grief
> 
> ...



PP will be so hung over on Sunday! Or still drunk!


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

Cannibal Smurf said:


> Haha, brew rig is still in re-design cycle. Everytime I settle on a design I come up with another idea which changes it. I think I'm up to about about revision10G. I think I should just get to it and build the darn thing.



Well bring ya plans with ya and lets see if we can finalise a few things LOL!



Katie said:


> PP will be so hung over on Sunday! Or still drunk!



Oh goody goody goody... hopefully he'll be too under the weather to serve me one of his 3 hour lectures :lol:


----------



## seravitae (18/9/09)

Seeing as I dont yet have my brew rig, I will be committing a sin and not bringing any brews. However I will try to bring along something else worthy of tastebuds.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

sera said:


> Seeing as I dont yet have my brew rig, I will be committing a sin and not bringing any brews. However I will try to bring along something else worthy of tastebuds.




Seb,

The short answer is yes it is a sin.

Let me explain why there's that one rule of bringing your home brew along. 

I've been guilty of it in the past, don't worry _I am_ the pot calling the kettle black here  . When I first invited myself to a brew day I was worried my beer wouldn't be good enough to share with the other brewers and I would be belittled by the other brewers, how very _very_ wrong I was. However after that first brew day I worked out that there wasn't any harsh criticisms but more supportive, helpful and constructive guidence. I got over it instantly and regretted not bringing my beers. So now I get my goat up when brewers bring some commercial c.r.a.p. (craft, micro or not) *instead* of their own beers that they have sitting at home. I now find it kind of a slap in the face, to be honest, when I host a brew day and this happens because this is what is at the core of these brew days. It's about us as brewers getting together helping, one on one or as a group, sharing our knowledge with each about our different brews, yeasts, hops, chill/no chill, 3 teir, BIAB and differing brewing techniques. You'll pick up more in half an hour at a brew day than 10 days reading on this forum. That's the sole reason why I make that rule. Now I'm not saying your in that same boat you maybe genuinely out of home brew which is fine but if you do have some at home brew please bring it along, I promise the feed back will be invaluable.

<end of rant>

Seb the rants not aimed at you at all ok  Just needed to have a rant in general.

Bring along what you think is appropriate mate.

Chap Chap


----------



## Sully (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah Sully is designated Mash-Bitch for the day. It takes a few beatings with the mash paddle to get him going at first but he then comes good  .







I'm nobodies brew bitch especially given that I may still be a write-off from the night before.

Sully don't play well with others when hungover...

Heres a thought, guaranteed ole Chap Chap wont be outta bed before 8.00 so if everyone shows up early, we can all put his makeup on before he wakes up!! h34r:


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

sera said:


> Seeing as I dont yet have my brew rig, I will be committing a sin and not bringing any brews. However I will try to bring along something else worthy of tastebuds.




Buys some PET bottles and fill with Creatures.... Chappo wont know... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

<_< It's true 

BASTARDS!!!! I forgot last time to lock you out of the house Sully. It's like a serial pest but with permanent marker pen. Surprised you haven't got the one when you gave me a 1" think mono brow Bert and Ernie style <_< One day I'll get payback Sully, One day!




(BTW How times are you going to wheel that photo out dough boy? Must have pasted my ugly noggin on something new by now?)


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> <_< It's true
> 
> BASTARDS!!!! I forgot last time to lock you out of the house Sully. It's like a serial pest but with permanent marker pen. Surprised you haven't got the one when you gave me a 1" think mono brow Bert and Ernie style <_< One day I'll get payback Sully, One day!
> 
> ...




His doing a Bribie...


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

I'm tellin' ya you can't trust Sully. Last time I went over to his place he covered my sunnies in liquid arse :angry: ... yes is stinks likes it's name sake and is near impossible to get rid of. Payback is coming due Sully!


----------



## Sully (18/9/09)

Shhh... don't reveal all my ploys... besides they were gay looking sunnies anyways and I thought they belonged to someone else...

Liquid Ass is saved for special occasions.... 

Don't worry Chap Chap I won't prank you any more, I need fresh victims...


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

You attempt of lulling me into a false sense of security is useless. I'm on to you <_<


----------



## bradsbrew (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Last time I went over to his place he covered my sunnies in liquid arse :angry: ... yes is stinks likes it's name sake and is near impossible to get rid of.




Liquid Arse hey,.......... Sully told me he accidently sat on your sunnies. Could have just been residue  :lol: 

Shame I have to miss this one Chap Chap. Brewday at Chappo Manor is a bloody good day.


----------



## seravitae (18/9/09)

> Seb,
> 
> The short answer is yes it is a sin.
> 
> ...






Agree with you on all points on this! Have not attended a brew meet ever but if you're not bringing a sample of what we're there to enjoy, then there's... no enjoyment in the hobby! I considered bringing an offer of commercial, but then quickly realised that it could be seen as less of a positive thought and more an insult, as such..

And just for the record (more of just a personal discussion about myself i guess), but the reason why I'm not bringing any brews is not because i think my brew's not good enough, or that I'm out of brew, it's simply that I haven't brewed a single drop of beer since i was 16.. 23 now! Hence the rediculous number of help threads I open so I can get my first beer setup going.. Almost at completion now, of which I'll be speaking to you @ brew day about as we've previously discussed.

Now as I am a cadbury (can't drink a lot before I get horribly intoxicated) I plan to give away _at least_ 70%+ of what I make to friends and fellow brewers simply because I can't drink it all, but I love the art. I'd happily brew even if I couldn't drink at all for medical reasons or whathaveyou.  With my 4 keg setup that I am accounting for a whole lot of future generosity. Future meets when my production is in full scale, I hope to rock up with a keg at every meet to share.

So yeah, I 110% agree with all of your points as I have experienced this issue in other hobbies - if you're in the hobby and producing, your passion of the art should make you want to do anything you can to share your product with your fellow man. 

I guess given the extremely long gap between my brewing schedules, I could in theory, until my brew rig is operational, be judged as a "kid interested in brewing but has never done it before, coming along to see how the big boys do it".

B)


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

sera said:


> Agree with you on all points on this! Have not attended a brew meet ever but if you're not bringing a sample of what we're there to enjoy, then there's... no enjoyment in the hobby! I considered bringing an offer of commercial, but then quickly realised that it could be seen as less of a positive thought and more an insult, as such..
> 
> And just for the record (more of just a personal discussion about myself i guess), but the reason why I'm not bringing any brews is not because i think my brew's not good enough, or that I'm out of brew, it's simply that I haven't brewed beer since i was 16.. 23 now! Hence the rediculous number of help threads I open so I can get my first beer setup going.. Almost at completion now, of which I'll be speaking to you @ brew day about as we've previously discussed.
> 
> ...



Far out Sera... At least you have done your homework.

i have a feeling you will brew very good beer!


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

sera said:


> I guess given the extremely long gap between my brewing schedules, I could in theory, until my brew rig is operational, be judged as a "kid interested in brewing but has never done it before, coming along to see how the big boys do it".




Seb no big boys here just boys with their toys! :icon_cheers: Well I am a big boy girth wise ROFL. Look no worries about the beer thing Seb as I said just was venting but also sharing my story a bit as well. When you have that system of yours up and running Chappo is ALWAYS up for donation to the Chappo Manor kegerator fund... no bastard ever leaves me a keg <_< 

I hope we are all good Seb I sincerely wasn't having a shot at ya... maybe a push to get a beer out of you  

Chap Chap


----------



## seravitae (18/9/09)

Mate no worries whatsoever! No offence taken at all, I didn't even see it as being directed at me!  As i said it's a pet peeve for me as well..  Plus by all means push me to get a beer out of me.. I said I was going to have this setup done by early of the start of this year, and kept saying "soon" about 800 times until my girlfriend put the ultimatum on me - my brew setup must be completed and cold beer on tap for christmas holidays, otherwise I'm in the doghouse LOL

Katie: Cheers, I've had some experience in brewing other things, so I'm not _totally_new to it, but even between beer, spirits and wine, it can be argued that each field is a field in its own..


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)




----------



## PistolPatch (18/9/09)

Katie said:


> PP will be so hung over on Sunday! Or still drunk!



Yeah, it's a shame Chappo's brew day isn't tomorrow. If so we'd only be 2 hours out of inebriation synchronisation, not 26.

This is going to be a long weekend .


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Yeah, it's a shame Chappo's brew day isn't tomorrow. If so we'd only be 2 hours out of inebriation synchronisation, not 26.
> 
> This is going to be a long weekend  .



PP do me a favour and wish that Old Kranky Koont a happy birthday for me tomorrow please? I'll try to remember to PM him in the morning


----------



## sav (18/9/09)

Is ross going,(2nd experienced brewer)
 luv to come too see how its done but its too hot down there.

Sav


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

sav said:


> Is ross going,(2nd experienced brewer)
> luv to come too see how its done but its too hot down there.
> 
> Sav




Your just afraid I would show ya up!


----------



## chalky (18/9/09)

Hi,

I am keen to come along, is there public transport out your way chappo?

Or can somebody give me a lift from morningside?  

Cheers,

Long time lurker -- Chalky




Chappo said:


> Your just afraid I would show ya up!


----------



## PistolPatch (18/9/09)

Chappo said:


> PP do me a favour and wish that Old Kranky Koont a happy birthday for me tomorrow please? I'll try to remember to PM him in the morning



Will do mate. Dunno his actual birthday date and I don't care. The only thing I care about is that I know that he knows a sex adict but I don't know if he has invited her tomorrow....

Not knowing is driving me nuts. I haven't gone so far as to wash my van so, my old QLD mates need not worry about me softening up just for women, but I have cleared enough space out of the back to get lucky in.

Just thinking about this....

Now I am actually scared she will turn up because within arm's reach of the thoughtfully laid out bed in the back of my van are 3 drills (one impact), a planer, a jigsaw, an orbital sander, a belt-sander ([email protected]), a jack-hammer huh and a hot air gun.

These are just a few of the tools that come frighteningly and instantly to mind.

On second thoughts, if I do get her in the van, I am locking her in and will scavenge what beers I can until I pass out in a far corner well away from the HIACE.

And I thought tomorrow was looking good :angry:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

chalky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am keen to come along, is there public transport out your way chappo?
> 
> ...



Purfect Chalky! But you will need to catch the train. There is a train station no more that 1.5km away from me. I'll PM you my addy just get on the QR site to get a time table.

Chappo


----------



## scoundrel (19/9/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm tellin' ya you can't trust Sully. Last time I went over to his place he covered my sunnies in liquid arse :angry: ... yes is stinks likes it's name sake and is near impossible to get rid of. Payback is coming due Sully!



ahh should go nicely with the nutsack sweat on the inside rim of your cap. :lol: h34r: 
the ranga will not be in attendance, the poor little half sucked pineapple head will be working.
pmed you bout what station. im off to bottle some beer. :chug: cherrio


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/09)

Chap Chap & chaps, just thought I'd mention, on items for a possible lunch menu, I've got some Tandoori Chicken marinating already, it can go on a BBQ or in the oven, doesn't really matter, and I'll bring some of my simple but different Garlic Bread (turkish pide, olive oil, fresh thyme, and local garlic), again oven or BBQ.
Of course, and more importantly, I will have some TTLs, a Green Dragon knockoff and even some stout. I was going to bring a nice all- Goldings Ordinary Bitter, but I just realised that the bottle I sprang earlier was actually the very last. Shame that, it was a nice drop, am sorry... Its about time I put some of my beers out there for scrutiny though, I know there's flaws by the dozen but let's just see if there's some I hadn't thought of!

Also I was already stopping in at Morningside anyway, so I'll pick up chalky, and looks like its all working out rather well for a memorable brewday. Many thanks Chap Chap for hosting, its shaping up to be a cracker, so :beer: !

BTW, I'll be glad to be out of Toowoomba for the day while Carnival of Flowers is on, all the touristy idiots out and about on the road are giving me the utter shites. Downtown this morning was just daft, I should know by now that's how it is... I've never seen so many strollers before in my life either, guess its handy for the bairns' parents with the parade etc.


----------



## Gavo (19/9/09)

Hey Chap Chap I have half a sack of grain for ya in my car. I will be visiting my Brother and family for breakfast and morning yarns, I am aiming to be at yours by noon to check that 70 min hop addition is enough.
It will be great to have a drink with you all.  

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/9/09)

SR: BETHANIA STATION YA GOOFA!

RALPH: The only flowers here are hop flowers :icon_drool2: Thank you so much for helping with the food I hope my hospitality can match it? :unsure: 

Gavo: I have a man crush on you and I;ll be wearing my new mankini for ya! :wub: BTW Big ups for picking up my grain!

Anyne else interested PM me but it's looking like a full house!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/9/09)

Oh and I forgot thanks to BribieG making a special delivery have 2 exclusive bottles of his SuperLandlord for our enjoyment.

Cheers and many beers

Chap Chap


----------



## InCider (19/9/09)

"Bethania - The Birthplace of Queensland Craftbrewing"

Looking forward to seeing the pics Chappo! The Anzac brewday was awesome!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/9/09)

InCider said:


> "Bethania - The Birthplace of Queensland Craftbrewing"
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics Chappo! The Anzac brewday was awesome!



Would prefer to seeing you and the "baggage" at Chappo Manor real soon Sean? One day mate! One Day!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (19/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Would prefer to seeing you and the "baggage" at Chappo Manor real soon Sean? One day mate! One Day!
> :icon_cheers:



Is the baggage Sav? :lol:


----------



## NickB (19/9/09)

In the wheelbarrow I'd imagine....ahem


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Thank you so much for helping with the food I hope my hospitality can match it? :unsure:


Ha! The only saving grace with the chow is in a distraction from the fact the beer I'm bringing is so crap! Particularly now there's a SL on the cards... Thanks BG, I get the feeling we'll all be put to shame! (Mmmm SuperLandlord- :icon_drool2: + + +... !!)
Better get some bottles in the fridge, see all you chaps in the morrow!


----------



## InCider (19/9/09)

I think there has been a big of 'uphill gardening' going on! Nothing suss!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/9/09)

I was given very special instruction on how the SL was to be served funny enough Rdej was the first tick box... Sorry boys no SL without Rdej? Why don't I feel so special now? :icon_cheers: 

Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (19/9/09)

InCider thinks you're special, in a _violated_ sort of way


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/09)

Turn it up, Chap Chap! :lol: 

BG is just being helpful (as usual!)- its so that simple country folks such as myself can spot a good one, because next up will be some swill, probably mine... 

Edit: BTW. Not leaving without dimensions for that shiny new rig of his, better keep it handy hey?!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/9/09)

RdeVjun said:


> Turn it up, Chap Chap! :lol:
> 
> BG is just being helpful (as usual!)- its so that simple country folks such as myself can spot a good one, because next up will be some swill, probably mine...
> 
> Edit: BTW. Not leaving without dimensions for that shiny new rig of his, better keep it handy hey?!



RdeJ have it on very good authoritar, from your evil heretic leader, you next on the hit list h34r:


----------



## RdeVjun (19/9/09)

Aye, I have it on good authority too that the sect will eventually have their wicked way with you, whether you are ready for it or not! Regardless of the tank's heritage, [robotic] resistance is futile!


----------



## daemon (19/9/09)

RdeVjun said:


> Ha! The only saving grace with the chow is in a distraction from the fact the beer I'm bringing is so crap! Particularly now there's a SL on the cards... Thanks BG, I get the feeling we'll all be put to shame! (Mmmm SuperLandlord- :icon_drool2: + + +... !!)
> Better get some bottles in the fridge, see all you chaps in the morrow!


Some of the samplers you've left here have been bloody nice, I wish I could remember the one I had last week so I could attempt to brew it myself. It was a darker english style with 1275 yeast I think and perfectly balanced.

Would love to join you all but I've got plenty of work to complete tomorrow before I head to Melbourne (and Sydney!) next week. Not sure it'll fit in your car, but please attempt to bring the Shermanator home while Chappo isn't watching :icon_drunk:


----------



## chappo1970 (19/9/09)

Tis true  The force is stong...


----------



## TidalPete (20/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh and I forgot thanks to BribieG making a special delivery have 2 exclusive bottles of his SuperLandlord .



Not so exclusive Chap Chap.  Giving my Super Landlord sample the taste test tomorrow. Just make sure you remember to send Bribie the feedback he needs?

Bribie, 
Many thanks for sending your SL samples to us all. Your magnificent contribution to Australia Post has had the benefit of deferring postage rate increases in Oz for at least six months. :lol: 
Looking forward to my tastings tomorrow. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## scoundrel (20/9/09)

ahhh! bribeeg's bloody superlandlord :icon_drool2: had some on friday ant roscos shop. very nummee.
and everyone was apparently right about ross's shop, you do leave significantly poorer money wise ( where you get around to leaving beer mecca that is)


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/9/09)

Have a good day guys , girls and Sully ,, lol , 
Looks like things are set to rock along nicely ... 

Cheers


----------



## InCider (20/9/09)

I can just picture you all with BribieGs SuperLandlord.







*"Cheeky little drop. We'll have to tell Tidalpete that Bribie gave us the better sample. 
He'll be too bloody smug about the Broncos last night..." *


----------



## Ross (20/9/09)

I've got 2 of Canberras finest brewers staying with me (They came up to help judge the QABC),
We'll try & drop in to see the Sherminator on the way to the airport.

chers Ross


----------



## RdeVjun (20/9/09)

Daemon said:


> Some of the samplers you've left here have been bloody nice, I wish I could remember the one I had last week so I could attempt to brew it myself. It was a darker english style with 1275 yeast I think and perfectly balanced.
> 
> Would love to join you all but I've got plenty of work to complete tomorrow before I head to Melbourne (and Sydney!) next week. Not sure it'll fit in your car, but please attempt to bring the Shermanator home while Chappo isn't watching :icon_drunk:


Wow, thanks Daemon! That would be from a few months ago if it was 1275, June in fact. Aaron's Best Bitter, Dr Smurto's or Butters' Milds (may not be in the recipe db, I think it was in a thread) would be candidates, but I usually do something stupid and wreck them, I'll look it up. Most likely Butters' one now I think about it, a pretty simple recipe: 
91% Golden Promise
6% Caraaroma
3% T1
68C for 60 (not sure why I mashed it warm)
22g (18IBU) Fuggles at 60
15g Stryian at 15 (a whole plug) and dry hop some too, (I just can't help myself!)
1.040 in 20litres, 1275 and just gelatine in primary

Will see if I can slip that wild machine in my pocket on the way out the door! :lol:


----------



## chalky (20/9/09)

Hi Chappo,

Unfortunately something has come up today and I won't be able to make it to your brewday.  

Will deffinetly try to make the next one,

Cheers,

--Chalky



Chappo said:


> Purfect Chalky! But you will need to catch the train. There is a train station no more that 1.5km away from me. I'll PM you my addy just get on the QR site to get a time table.
> 
> Chappo


----------



## Mattese (20/9/09)

Chappo, boys,... I'm bad. I played up in the Man-Cave a little too much last night after the Broncs win... Needless to say when I arose this morning SWMBO has grounded me and taken the car keys for good measure. She didn't lock the Man-Cave, so I'll indulge in a sort of cross city party spirit.

Hope the days goes great, and I'll make it one day!!!

Matt


----------



## winkle (20/9/09)

Mattese said:


> Chappo, boys,... I'm bad. I played up in the Man-Cave a little too much last night after the Broncs win... Needless to say when I arose this morning SWMBO has grounded me and taken the car keys for good measure. She didn't lock the Man-Cave, so I'll indulge in a sort of cross city party spirit.
> 
> Hope the days goes great, and I'll make it one day!!!
> 
> Matt



:lol: you too!!!
Really not well today, maybe a IAPA will help :blink: .


----------



## davewaldo (20/9/09)

I had a great time at the brewday today thanks Chappo! What a riot! And thanks to everyone else and your beers, it was great meeting you all.

For those asking about my mead recipes I have created a thread here explaining my processes.

Dave


----------



## chappo1970 (20/9/09)

All i can say is you guys missed out on a a really quality day. Thanks to Ross and the ACT contingent you seriously don't know how to brew h34r: 

We actualy ended up with some teriiible (sp.) beers no thanks to Mossy. Ralph your stout was a stand out even though you boil your grains. :icon_vomit:


----------



## seravitae (20/9/09)

absolute ripper of a day! thanks once again chappo for hosting an awesome day, glad to meet everyone involved (though i'll surely forget all of your names until i get a few meets under my belt!).. very impressed with the shermanator, and learned massive amounts of invaluable information... :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (20/9/09)

Sorry I missed it, hope you got a few brownie points back up. Even the cat wouldn't speak to me this morning/afternoon - how do underpants end up on the pool table? not mine BTW :blink:


----------



## RdeVjun (20/9/09)

Aye, am home safely so many thanks Chap Chap, Sully and all you guys for a great day out. At last I can actually finish a whole glass of beer! And I'd best have another just to be sure...
Tasted some cracking beers today, thanks you guys for sharing. BribieG the guys had to restrain themselves to leave me some SL! :chug: 
Damn fine drop too, BTW, on the strength of that I'm going to move some of my hops to earlier in the boil.

Chap Chap, I realise now why the stout is almost indescribable, it was a 'disposal' effort in cleaning out dregs of spec grains, I just knocked it together really, check this lot out:


> Barret Burston Ale 3.00 kg, Grain, Mashed
> Roasted barley 0.15 kg, Grain, Mashed
> British crystal 135-165L 0.12 kg, Grain, Mashed
> Carafa I malt 0.12 kg, Grain, Mashed
> ...


No wonder it was complex... 1768 will crank the malt up though, I love the stuff, and without the dex to thin things out a bit it would've been OTT. I think though that the real key to nailing it is boiling grain in a pillowcase. :lol: 

Thanks again, what a top day!

Edit: Now I remember where that half pack of Bramling got to, I was just looking for it the other day but had forgotten about this batch, so this is where it went!


----------



## scoundrel (21/9/09)

cheers to chappo for hosting a top brewday :chug: , some fantasic beers were had and thanks for all the feedback guys.
and a big thanks to ralf for catering :icon_drool2: .

well i didn't get robbed coming down, but on the way back i nodded off for about 2 stops and some little prick stole me bag, they only got the wallet brew recipes and the flash brew book (*****!! :angry: ) ah well shit happens, at least i had the phone ipod and keys on me.


----------



## seravitae (21/9/09)

danm dude, i know we were joking about it but... harsh luck actually having it happen :blink:


----------



## Scruffy (21/9/09)

So, when's the next one dude?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (21/9/09)

Any pics?


----------



## Wisey (21/9/09)

At least one of you had the common decency to pull his pants back up


----------



## Sully (21/9/09)

It was great to catch up with everyone again and put some names to faces. I would have loved to try more brews going around but was still slightly inebriated from the night before and babysitting duties meant I had to remain slightly sober. 

Its great to see so many brewers get together and share ideas and techniques. Thats what this hobby is about - not how many brews you have done or how many awards you have won to be classed as a _"Serious Brewer"_, its the dedication you have in learning and sharing. 

Chap Chap, onya for once again opening your brewery to newcomers into AGing and to the rest of us riff raff that just sit around and drink your beer and pick on your methods. 

Ralph, that Tandoori Chicken was divine :icon_drool2: , thanks for bringing along. Please share that recipe again.

Sera, hope to catch up with you regarding your controller project. It sounds like it will be the pinnacle of brewtoys.

Davewaldo thanks for sharing the mead and posting the recipes. I might have to get into making a batch.

SR I hope you got in touch with Bradsbrew re those fridges. Your brewing will come along way once you get your temp under control. (Oh and apologies for squirting Liquid A$$ up your nose... wasn't intentional HONESTLY h34r

Cheers Guys

Sully


----------



## Sully (21/9/09)

Wisey said:


> At least one of you had the common decency to pull his pants back up





That was before Chap Chap got to him... h34r:


----------



## NickB (21/9/09)

Geez, guess this didn't really even happen, I mean, no pictures???!?!?!????


----------



## RdeVjun (21/9/09)

Sully said:


> Ralph, that Tandoori Chicken was divine :icon_drool2: , thanks for bringing along. Please share that recipe again.


No sweat Sully, its my pleasure and I'm happy to share all of my recipes, but I seldom actually have them written down anywhere. So, that was a fairly standard number of mine, I've knocked up Tandoori paste from scratch heaps before, its not hard (and even better with fresh turmeric- its easy to grow too BTW). But I cheated this time and used Sharwoods paste as a base, about half a bottle, with a teaspoon of the really hot Bolsts one as well for the zing, heaps of greek yoghurt, turmeric, grated fresh ginger, lime zest and juice, lemon too and heaps of grated garlic (could you tell?!) and even a few kaffir lime leaves (I call them testicular limes, check them out!). I think that's everything, but also reserve the juice from cooking to drizzle over the rice when having as a main, its pretty intense and artery- hardening, but for me it is one of life's simple pleasures. Importantly, must marinate the meat for several hours, but overnight is far better and just a few slashes of the meat will help the marinade penetrate. I often throw some veg in and its a single dish + jasmine rice affair.
So, sort of K & B for cooking! I'll make the fresh tandoori paste next time from scratch (the AG equivalent!) and bring heaps more, maybe we could look at baking in the oven and then finishing some under a grill to get the crusty effect, although making the marinade thicker and spooning it back on while baking can approximate it, but I'm usually just too lazy to be bothered.
Just on the yoghurt too, I reckon the greek style is important, I've tried plain and it just doesn't quite cut it.

Righto, thanks again guys for the day, it is worth everyone's effort in spades that's for sure!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/9/09)

Yeah sorry guys no pictures. I'm still *very* dusty this morning and have to face cleaning the brewery up tonight when I get home. Sorry guys I was too busy enjoying the company of great brewers and their beers to take photo's. I have got to say the quality of the beers you guys brought was a highlight truly there wasn't a bad beer had all day. 

Many thanks to Sully for getting stuck in and helping me with the day, I couldn't have done it without you mate. Cheers!

Gavo it was great to catch up again although I am sure by 7pm last night we were talking in braile. Canibal Smurf thanks for being the durry supplier. Sera your all grain bourbon was a stand out, thank you for sharing that with us. SR sorry to hear of your woes mate that has marred what was a great day as I like to think that everybody got home safely. Ralph thankyou for that beautiful chicken tandoori :icon_drool2: and your wonderful beers. Mossy as always mate it was great to catch up. 

And a big thanks to all you guys for making it a great enjoyable day. 


@ PP Unfortunately I couldn't get hold of you for phone beers you must have had you phone off or on divert or something?


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/09)

> @ PP Unfortunately I couldn't get hold of you for phone beers you must have had you phone off or on divert or something?



Is that something like phone sex? When can we do it? :icon_cheers:


----------



## muckey (21/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Is that something like phone sex? When can we do it? :icon_cheers:




better be gentle with him Bribie. with all the brewdays he's having, he's obviously a slow learner h34r:


----------



## Gavo (21/9/09)

Thanks for a great day Chappo, I enjoyed having a yarn to all those there. Good to finally meet Sherman and to see that you do actually use him to make beer, bloody good beer too! Also good to talk about bigger and better things. 

Tell Mrs Chappo thanks for putting up with us and particularly that fellow you had to pour into the car at 7:00pm. Mrs Gavo enjoyed having a chat with her also.

To all those who attended and presented their wares thanks for the flavor bonanza, I enjoyed all beers and others that were there. 

I do have two photo's, unfortunately not very incriminating, and will upload them when I get back to Miles.


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Ross (21/9/09)

Sorry our visit was so fleeting, but great to see Sherman in action - Has got me inspired to upgrade/replace my Brewery.
Had hoped to get back, but was too busy behind the scenes helping get the QABC results published.
Looking forward to the next day, as will have some fresh beer kegged to bring along.

Keep up the good work Chap..Chap :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (21/9/09)

Hey, thanks for a great day guys. Great food and even better beers. Was good to get my first load of feedback from my fellow brewers and even better it was all thumbs up and positive comments :icon_cheers: 

I was out on the phone when SR snorted the liquid @r$e (coutesy of Dan), but the roar of laughter got my attention in time to see him bolting out and ramming the hose into his face to flush the @r$e off :lol: 

Chap Chap, twas the least I could do.. thanks for putting on the day and inviting us all around. I look forward to the next one. Designs have changed again for my brew rig after seeing the Sherm' in action.

Was great to catch up again Dan & to meet everyone else as well. Michael, wish you could've made it..would've been good to catch up again, thank you for introducing me to AG brewing and let you try one of my brews, might have to send one up for you. I was telling a couple of the guys yesterday that I totally bypassed all the extract and k&k stuff and jumped feet first into AG..even if I do stew my grains in a ballbag shaped pillow case  and dunk sparge in a bucket 

Really liked that dark Red ale that was going around and the Ozgal from Gavo. The mead was also pretty nice I must say, the sweet would be a great night cap or for the girls and the dry would be good to have a few relax with some mates. I think I'll be training it up there next time slightly more hesitant now after hearing SR experiences on his way home, but would've been nice to sample a few of the ones I missed out on :chug: . 

I heard the PID conversation but was halfway through another conversation so missed it, I plan on getting fully automated myself at some stage so would be good to keep up to date with the goings on there sera.


----------



## mossyrocks (21/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Yeah sorry guys no pictures. I'm still *very* dusty this morning and have to face cleaning the brewery up tonight when I get home. Sorry guys I was too busy enjoying the company of great brewers and their beers to take photo's. I have got to say the quality of the beers you guys brought was a highlight truly there wasn't a bad beer had all day.
> 
> Many thanks to Sully for getting stuck in and helping me with the day, I couldn't have done it without you mate. Cheers!
> 
> ...



As all ways a great day at Chappo's place.

Good to meet some new faces.

Chappo, Many thanks for putting up with us, it is always enjoyable going over to your place. Good to catchup with Sully again.

I should have a bottle of my AIPA & Extra Special Bitter at Babbs this week.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## scoundrel (21/9/09)

just don't fall asleep on the train you'll be right, im not to worried about it, i'd get the train down and back again.

here's the only photo i remembered to take of the shermanator.





truth be told i craked a massive fat when i saw it.


----------



## PistolPatch (21/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Is that something like phone sex?



Yep Bribie. Phone beers are to phone sex like what brewer's porn is to normal porn. Basically it's sitting on the phone, having beers and talking about brewing. If you find a phone beer partner who has a similiar memory prowess as yourself, you can have the same conversation over and over again yet it is still most satisfying :icon_cheers:.

Chappo, I should have called you but I assumed you guys were having major problems with the high tech gear and so didn't want to cause you more confusion . I was also operating on low energy levels for some reason on Sunday :blink:. Just remembered I had the landline unplugged due to a computer problem - sorry about that.

Sounds like you guys had a brilliant day with a great turn up. 127 posts in 5 days to a brew day thread is always a good sign - lol! Hope I get to meet the above reprobates at the Christmas Swap.

Donya,
Pat


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/09)

Pat I'll be there, I would be honoured if you could lay hands on my BIAB bag and say some words over it.


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Yep Bribie. Phone beers are to phone sex like what brewer's porn is to normal porn. Basically it's sitting on the phone, having beers and talking about brewing. If you find a phone beer partner who has a similiar memory prowess as yourself, you can have the same conversation over and over again yet it is still most satisfying :icon_cheers:.
> 
> Chappo, I should have called you but I assumed you guys were having major problems with the high tech gear and so didn't want to cause you more confusion . I was also operating on low energy levels for some reason on Sunday :blink:. Just remembered I had the landline unplugged due to a computer problem - sorry about that.
> 
> ...



You were very well behaved on Saturday Night PP I thought you were saving yourself for Chap Chap.


----------



## seravitae (21/9/09)

Anyone remember if the shermanator has:

a) a splash dish/catch tray

B) just had excess silicone hosing sitting on the grain bed or ..

c) just had a piece of copper tubing at the top (ie whogivesarats about making potholes in the grainbed!)



I think it was c), but im not sure. Gave me ideas for my half-rig. I've currently got a piece of silicone tubing that extends halfway down my mash tun from my HLT so i can fill without disturbing a single batch and i can rest it on top for a double, but im wondering if i should do the same for my HERMS return...


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Seb,
I was C I'll take a photo and email it to you. Yes we need to have a talk about the Sebinator... h34r: 

Chap Chap


----------



## InCider (22/9/09)

It never happened. No Noob is good Noob. No brews, just lip service.

I need PICs!!!!!!!!

Sheep free, never happened.

NEVER!

:lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

InCider said:


> It never happened. No Noob is good Noob. No brews, just lip service.
> 
> I need PICs!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Sorry InCider but since you gave up on us all I've had to double my frivilous posting count just to keep the board ticking over!


----------



## Gavo (22/9/09)

Here are a couple of pics, they don't really show any evidence of Chappo brewing though. He was trying to find the bag.





If you look closely you can see that Chappo is very committed to OH&S, particularly with footwear and potentually hot liquids.

Gavo.


----------



## PistolPatch (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Pat I'll be there, I would be honoured if you could lay hands on my BIAB bag and say some words over it.



I don't think your bag needs any blessings Bribie :icon_cheers: 

Last Swap, InCider tried to get me to lay hands on his bag and it wasn't a BIAB one :angry:.

Those are the cleanest brew day pics I've ever seen gavo. No bottles lying around let alone people. What was going on?


----------



## Gavo (23/9/09)

Ah PP they were all lying around outside of the brewery, not much room inside with all of the brewing crap bling stuff around. Chappo even managed to stay upright.

Gavo.


----------

